# Any way to search CKC pedigree online?



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

It looks like the sire is registered at the poodle health registry, but I couldn't find the dam. Hope this works . PHR Pedigree Database


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to admit, I'm kinda confused as to what you mean by CKC being "a really bad dog registry" If by CKC you mean Canadian Kennel Club, not sure where your info is coming from. If you mean Continental Kennel Club .... I agree to a degree. I don't agree that you can blame the registry for the breeders ethics though.


----------



## rclodfelter (May 6, 2012)

So is that link you posted telling me that Sir Samson XXV os a black and white dog?

(M) 09 Jul 2009, PR132817/08, b&w

Because the one I know that sired my puppy is all white.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There cannot be two dogs with the same name in a registry.

I too am confused by your statement regarding the CKC. If you mean Continental KC I agree entirely. But if you mean Canadian KC...I have no idea what you mean or why anyone would say that.


----------



## rclodfelter (May 6, 2012)

The parents are registered at Continental KC. Is is possible I have a fake registration? I can post pics of the father and of my dogs registration form.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

he means continental kennel club..not Canadian. Dogs can have the same name if it used in a different registry. I was the one that said continental kc was not good . CKC ( Canadian Kennel club is very good).


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

here is the ckc application..note that the dogs can be registered even if they are not registered somewhere else. all they need are pictures and signatures that the dog is purebred. http://www.continentalkennelclub.com/\Downloads\online_canineapp.pdf

in reality..any registration is only as good as the breeders honesty :-(. Without DNA to prove parentage, the breeder can put down any parents they chose.


----------



## rclodfelter (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, Gloria... I don't actually need the registration form I'm still investigating Moo's background. I'm looking to find out about her mom and dad and if anything shady went on with their registration.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I was just showing everyone that any dog can be registered. I'm trying to help you too....


----------



## rclodfelter (May 6, 2012)

Gloria, yep I understand!!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

rclodfelter said:


> Thanks, Gloria... I don't actually need the registration form I'm still investigating Moo's background. I'm looking to find out about her mom and dad and if anything shady went on with their registration.


That they were registered with the Continental Kennel Club is what's shady in my opinion. There is nothing of value in that "kennel club" which makes the "registration" worthless (IMO). Not sure what you are looking to find here...


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think the OP was looking for pedigree info. Can one access the Continental Kennel Club (CKC) & find pedigree info? I too was wondering that since I have 2 clients that want to breed their dogs & one is CKC registered.


----------



## rclodfelter (May 6, 2012)

PaddleAddict,

Thanks for the opinion and question. When you hear my story you might understand my reasons for asking. 

Here is my story. 

My family's 9 month old black and white female parti poodle, Moo, died 5/1/12 mysteriously an hour after receiving a heart worm pill(Iverhart Plus). She had also had a dose of K9 Advantix on 4/24/12. After she took the Iverhart I found her an hour later seizing and trying get up from the sofa. I shook her, called her name and she was very unresponsive. She was alive though. I grabbed her up, put her in the car and drove as quick as I could to the vet's office. It's at least a 5-10 minute drive and half way there I smelled what later I am sure was Moo losing control of her bowels. That was probably when she died. When we got to the vet I rushed her in where the staff took her from me. I was waiting in an examination room and I was told she was on oxygen and they were doing everything they could. 10 or 15 minutes later the doctor told me they could not get a heart beat and wanted to know if I wanted to let her go. I called my wife and we made the decision to let her go. A few minutes later I walked out of the vet's office with Moo's collar in my hand.​
From what I can find out Moo's Dad was AKC and a Parti pedigree. That leads me to look at where the dam came from. I am actually having a hard time finding that info. That is why I asked about the fake pedigree. 

From what I read in the forum and around is that CKC(Continental KC) is worthless. I wish I had known that after we got Moo. It's not that I would not have gotten her (we loved her a bunch) but knowing now what I know I would have been more careful with her medication. 

Moo is currently at the School of Veterinary Medicine at the University of Pennsylvania where she was necropsied. I have also paid for a DNA test for MDR1 due to her symptoms. We are also asking that U of Pen Vet school do a toxicology screen for ivermectin and and the ingredient in K9 Advantix.

I am looking for answers and want to make sure that Moo's death was not in vein and hopefully I can learn something to pass on to other dog owners so that this does not happen to their pets.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear what happened to Moo. What a traumatic, horrific event.   

I am not sure I understand. Are you trying to find out if Moo was perhaps not a purebred poodle, possibly mixed with another breed that is a known carrier of the MDR1 gene? 

Even if this is the case, it seems unusual that one dose of heartworm preventive would cause such a reaction. As far as I know, it take a much higher dose of ivermectin to cause an adverse reaction in a dog that has the MDR1 gene. What have the veterinarians told you?

Is it possible that Moo got into a different poison altogether and maybe the heartworm meds and fleas meds are red herrings? I am sure that the vets will have more answers for you soon regarding what happened to poor Moo. 

Do you have any contact with your breeder? Did she give you Moo's pedigree when you bought her? Unfortunately, it sounds like your breeder might not be the best if she was registering her pups with the CKC.


----------



## rclodfelter (May 6, 2012)

As the saying goes, it was the worst day of my life... so far.

Yes I am trying to find out if Moo was not a purebred poodle and I know the MDR1 is a stretch but it was the first thing I saw that fit based on my little knowledge. We should be hearing about the DNA test anytime.

After we get the DNA test the drug company will evaluate if they want to perform a toxicology screen. At this point I am leaning toward some sort of interaction between K9 Advantix and Iverhart. I've seen lots of stories about dogs that became lethargic and unresponsive after taking those flea and tick meds. 

It's highly unlikely she got into poison. We live in New Jersey and there are strong leash laws. We don't have a fenced in yard so when ever she was out it was with me and on a leash. I've done no spraying for tics, ants, mosquitoes, etc anywhere on the property.

I've had little contact with the breeder and I do have papers from her albeit from the CKC. I wasn't very smart when I purchased Moo. I didn't ask or was offered any kind of guarantee, asked about but wasn't given real proof of vaccinations, and didn't ask the normal/usuall poodle tests.

My sister has a dog from the same breeder that has AKC papers but who knows. I'd like to make sure she has no surprises in her future.


----------



## Becky boo (10 mo ago)

rclodfelter said:


> PaddleAddict,
> 
> Thanks for the opinion and question. When you hear my story you might understand my reasons for asking.
> 
> ...


You can't blame a registry for the unfortunate death of your puppy. If you looked on the K-9 advantix warning labels you would of been informed that they can cause seizures, and so can Heartworm medications. The dog was fine until you gave it the combo of medication. That most likely was fatal for your baby. My sisters Goldendoodle had this same reaction to these medications thankfully his wasn't fatal but close enough! We pay all this money for these extremely expensive treatment that are potentially fatal to our beloved pets.Its criminal! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

This is a ten year old thread, and I don't believe the OP has been on the forum since. If you are looking at the recommended reading posts, it's always best to check the dates before responding.


----------

